# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Tips για την νεα εκδοση του φόρουμ...

## Polyneikos

Σιγα σιγα θα παρουσιαζουμε τις νεες δυνατότητες του φόρουμ με καποιες οδηγίες...

*Tip #1 Upload βιντεο* 

Υπαρχει η δυνατότητα να επισυναπτονται πολλων ειδων βίντεο πλεον,(Hulu,YouTube,Vimeo,Dailymotion,Metacafe,Google,facebook ) κατευθειαν με το λινκ .
Στην επεξεργασια μηνυματος υπάρχει ενα εικονίδιο




Πατωντας το μας βγαζει ενα πλαίσιο 




> *Insert Video Clip*
> 
> Enter your video clip URL below.


 
*Πλεον θα προσθετουμε ΟΛΟ το url του λινκ*,π.χ.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uj8XO0r6OyI

*και πατωντας οκ* βγαινει στην μορφη

----------


## lef

πςςςςςς
αυτα ειναι πολυ απλο.καμια σχεση με το προηγουμενο :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Upload photo

Πηγαινωντας στην επεξεργασία μηνυματος βλεπουμε στην γραμμη των εργαλείων τον συνδετηρα

 
Πατωντας τον μας ανοιγει ενα popup Πλαίσιο,το οποιο στην ουσία είναι ενας File Upload Manager - Manage all files that you have uploaded
(το οποιο στην ουσία μας δείχνει φωτογραφίες που εχουμε ηδη ανεβασει και στο παρελθον,δινωντας μας την δυνατότητα να τις ξαναεισαγαγουμε χωρις να επαναλαβουμετην διαδικασία ή να ανεβασουμε εντελως καινουργιες φωτογραφίες...

 





> *Για νεες φωτογραφίες*
> Πανω δεξια παταμε την επιλογη Add files (Mας δίνει 2 επιλογες,Upload Files from your Computer ή από Website. )
> Παταμε την επιλογη Select files >>> Upload files και επισυναπτουμε τις φωτογραφίες.
> Κατόπιν κατεβαινουν στο κατω πλαίσιο που λεει Συνημμενα Αρχεια


*Κατόπιν :* 
*Εισαγωγη των συνημμενων φωτογραφιων μεσα στο ποστ μας*
Η επιλογη *ΙNSERT INLINE* μας δείχνει σε παρενθεση τις φωτογραφίες που προκειται να εισαχθουν στο ποστ μας.Πατωντας το* DONE* μας προστίθονται οι φωτογραφίες εκει που είναι ο κερσορας του ποντικου πανω στο ποστ μας.

----------


## beefmeup

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Muscleboss

Πολυ χρήσιμο ποστ Κώστα. Ευχαριστούμε! Σιγά σιγα θα προσθέτουμε και άλλα και θα ενημερώνουμε  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Eνας άλλο τρόπος εισαγωγής εικόνας , αντί για να κάνουμε χρηση του συνδετήρα ειναι από το εικονίδιο  


και επιλέγοντας "from computer". 
Επιλέγουμε την εικόνα που θέλουμε και την εισάγει κατευθείαν inline. 
Πατωντας το* DONE* μας προστίθονται οι φωτογραφίες εκει που είναι ο κερσορας του ποντικου πανω στο ποστ μας.

----------


## Polyneikos

Όταν θελουμε να παραπεμψουμε σε ενα τοπικ καποιον,εμφανισιακα χτυπαει πιο καλα στο ματι να φαίνεται ο τίτλος του τόπικ που παραπέμπτουμε τα μελη και όχι ενα λινκ..

Π.χ.,το link του τόπικ Hall of Fame ειναι αυτο :

http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/showthread.php?5609-«Hall-of-Fame-–-Greek-Bodybuilding»

Αν κανουμε αντιγραφη τον τίτλο του θεματος,πανω από το 1ο ποστ  


και κατοπιν επικόλληση,φαινεται πλεον ο τίτλος στο λινκ μας. 

*«Hall of Fame – Greek Bodybuilding»*

----------


## eri_87

Πολύ ωραία όλα!!!! :03. Clap: 
Περιμένουμε κι άλλες οδηγίες...  :01. Smile:

----------


## tonexw2sio

> Upload photo
> 
> Πηγαινωντας στην επεξεργασία μηνυματος βλεπουμε στην γραμμη των εργαλείων τον συνδετηρα
> 
>  
> Πατωντας τον μας ανοιγει ενα popup Πλαίσιο,το οποιο στην ουσία είναι ενας File Upload Manager - Manage all files that you have uploaded
> (το οποιο στην ουσία μας δείχνει φωτογραφίες που εχουμε ηδη ανεβασει και στο παρελθον,δινωντας μας την δυνατότητα να τις ξαναεισαγαγουμε χωρις να επαναλαβουμετην διαδικασία ή να ανεβασουμε εντελως καινουργιες φωτογραφίες...
> 
>  
> ...


το κανω αυτο με τοις εικονες και μου βγαζει fail.γιατι???

----------


## tonexw2sio

εχω δοκιμασει και με τους 2 τροπους και δεν γινεται με τιποτα να ανεβασω photo.μηπως ειναι μεγαλη η αναλυση?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Ναι πιθανός λόγω μεγάλης ανάλυσης. Δοκίμασε να τις μετατρέψεις σε 1280*1024.

----------


## beefmeup

*παιδες να το γραψω παλι για να το δουμε οοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοολοι...

στις γενικες συζητησεις κ στα εκτος θεματος σαν μελη ΔΕΝ μπορειτε να ανοιξετε θεμα,αν δεν το εγκρινουμε εμεις.
που  σημαινει πως εσεις το θεμα το ανοιγετε κανονικοτατα μια χαρουλα,αλλα  εμεις μετα το διαβαζουμε κ το εγκρινουμε η το αποριπτουμε αναλογα.
οταν κ αν εγκριθει τοτε μονο μπορειτε να το δειτε σαν θεμα κανονικο..

αυτο,γιατι βλεπω πολλα μελη ανοιγετε το ιδιο θεμα 2-3 φορες εκει περα..*

----------

